# Shrimp ID help



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Can anyone confirm what kind of shrimp this is? A couple of shots below, one from when it first showed up and now with eggs.



















Thanks


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Any ideas if this is a snowball? I thought the eggs were supposed to be white in those, and if not a snowball - then what?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

IMO, doesn't look like a snowball...I honestly have never seen any shrimp morph like this. Maybe its an albino (is that even possible o-o)?


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

see if the babies survive and that'll also give you an idea since some types of shrimp larvae cant survive in freshwater.


----------



## Bfunk89 (Dec 1, 2011)

It looks kind of like my blue pearls, except mine have more red toned dots along the side.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

its a blue pearl shrimp for sure...  congrats looks like you have a berried shrimp... you can expect a couple of babies pretty soon


----------



## Petah (Dec 19, 2010)

Agreed with stonedaquarium. It's lighter in colour because it molted and got knocked up.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would say also a Blue Pearl, But I usually had berried females with brown eggs and not olive coloured eggs. That was the perplexing feature for me. I'm sure Frank can ID for sure !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Petah said:


> Agreed with stonedaquarium. It's lighter in colour because it molted and got knocked up.


Is that what happens when one molts... hmmm. Remind me to be careful where I undertake that procedure 

I would have never thought of a blue pearl - thanks! It must have come "knocked up" as I've only had it 2 weeks.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 for blue pearl shrimp. Great pictures by the way. I can never get any clear shots like those.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

wsl said:


> +1 for blue pearl shrimp. Great pictures by the way. I can never get any clear shots like those.


Thank you, it's taken some time to finally start figuring out what works for shrimp pictures.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

when did you notice it have eggs? if you think its been over a week... you should be hopefully expecting some babies come may  or even yet possibly the end of april  i have blue pearls too and they are prolific breeders


----------

